# Cornwall Bowl blanks ?



## Dieseldog (14 Nov 2011)

Does anyone know of anyone selling wood turning bowl blanks in Cornwall?

Thanks Dave


----------



## drillbit (15 Nov 2011)

Not heard of anyone in Cornwall, but Yandles are in Somerset - depending on where in Cornwall you are, they might be driveable? If so, you could go via Axminster too, because I think they have blanks in their shop. If all else fails, there are some online sellers who deliver to your door - Stiles and Bates are great.


----------



## Charlie Woody (15 Nov 2011)

Unfortunately I do not have a name, but, at Okehampton Show this year there was a guy from Cornwall selling blanks. He had sourced them from storm damage to Lanhydrock Estate. He was a turner - some very nice items too - so maybe try googling turners Cornwall.

Good luck.


----------



## henton49er (15 Nov 2011)

Dave,

Stephen Simmonds Woodwork are based near South Molton in Devon which would not be too far from you unless you live in the really far west of Cornwall. Stephen has a large number of pieces for sale on eBay, but I assume you could save postage by collecting in person. His eBay name is scswoodwork.

Mike


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Nov 2011)

I have recently moved from Cornwall and can tell you that there are very few places to buy blanks. If you joined the Cornwall Association of Wood turners however they make up blanks and sell them in their shop. They are based near Truro, address etc on the website.


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2011)

Powys any good ?

Ockenden Timber 

http://www.ockenden-timber.co.uk/


----------



## Dieseldog (15 Nov 2011)

Bodrighy":3erxyj36 said:


> I have recently moved from Cornwall and can tell you that there are very few places to buy blanks. If you joined the Cornwall Association of Wood turners however they make up blanks and sell them in their shop. They are based near Truro, address etc on the website.



i am a member of the Cornwall Association Of woodTurners...think my membership has run out tho
i'll have to take a trip down and see Mike 
i Thought there was someone over at St Austell selling blanks but cant find them on the net


----------



## Dieseldog (15 Nov 2011)

henton49er":2lu4jvhn said:


> Dave,
> 
> Stephen Simmonds Woodwork are based near South Molton in Devon which would not be too far from you unless you live in the really far west of Cornwall. Stephen has a large number of pieces for sale on eBay, but I assume you could save postage by collecting in person. His eBay name is scswoodwork.
> 
> Mike


How do i find him on E Bay?
ive had a look but cant find him 

thanks Dave


----------



## jpt (15 Nov 2011)

Dieseldog":1mcudqox said:


> henton49er":1mcudqox said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...




http://stores.ebay.co.uk/stephensimmondswoodwork


----------



## sparkymarky (15 Nov 2011)

where about in cornwall are you? there is power quip in liskeard they stock blanks along with turning tools try http://www.powerquip.co.uk/radiant_003.htm
hope this helps.
cheers, mark.


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2011)

Blister":3kl1ppsj said:


> Powys any good ?
> 
> Ockenden Timber
> 
> http://www.ockenden-timber.co.uk/



I think the 200 mile each way trip might be a bit much for a day out.


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2011)

CHJ":3rz37mon said:


> Blister":3rz37mon said:
> 
> 
> > Powys any good ?
> ...



Yes it is but they do mail order and if times are hard you may get a good deal on a bulk purchase :wink:


----------



## Dieseldog (15 Nov 2011)

sparkymarky":1h5v1b0j said:


> where about in cornwall are you? there is power quip in liskeard they stock blanks along with turning tools try http://www.powerquip.co.uk/radiant_003.htm
> hope this helps.
> cheers, mark.



Been to their shop a few times and they have a good selection of woodturning blanks

Do you or anyone know for someone in St Austell who sell blanks ?
i found them at the Royal Cornwall Show last year but have since lost their card and details  

Thanks Dave


----------



## Alf (16 Nov 2011)

Southwest Surplus Tooling has a limited range. Heligan sells some - or they did - if you want something local. Neither are worth a special trip, but if you're in the locale...


----------



## Rob101 (21 Jan 2012)

Hi hope the people that wrote on this thread are still around. 

I work with someone who cuts and sells blanks and planks in Cornwall. We are based just outside of Camborne just off the Camborne west junction of the A30.

The majority of our timber is sourced from Cornwall. He has Ash, Lacewood, Yew, Holly, Beech, Birch, Lime, Walnut, and I am sure others too. Always new stuff coming in.

Please contact me for more details or call him direct, Kim Moore on 07703554389

Many thanks, Rob


----------



## Alf (21 Jan 2012)

Ah, didn't know Kim was doing blanks. Actually, didn't know if he was still around or not, not having been in the market for timber for a while. That's good to know. Thanks, Rob, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Dieseldog (21 Jan 2012)

Hi hope the people that wrote on this thread are still around. 

Welcome to for forum Rob

yep im still around and thanks for the onfo...Sounds interesting ...Holly sounds good never Turned Holly have seen some work done in Holly and i was very impressed 

I'll fone first thing Monday morning

Thanks Dave


----------



## Rob101 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi, Just noticed there were new posts. I didn't spot the second page :roll: 

Alf, thanks for the welcome. Yes Kim is most certainly still around so always worth keeping in mind is your looking for something in particular. 

Dave, thank you for the welcome also. I hope you get sorted with something interesting to turn


----------



## cornishgiant (24 Feb 2012)

Hi all,

My father has recently died and my mum and I are now starting to think about what to do with his stuff. One thing he had quite a bit of were blanks and various bit of wood for turning. I'm no expert, but know there is spalled beach, a couple of burrs and other stuff.

We are either going to try and sell it or it will, unfortunately, become firewood!

The bits are in Near Truro.

If you think you might be interested leave a message or pm me.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Dieseldog (25 Feb 2012)

PM sent to you Ian


----------



## cornishgiant (25 Feb 2012)

Dieseldog":35q03n55 said:


> PM sent to you Ian


 Hope I've sent you an email, couldn't get pm to work!

Ian


----------



## Dieseldog (25 Feb 2012)

yes got an e mail but no PM 

PM sent Ian


----------



## nev (26 Feb 2012)

cornishgiant":1un6peb7 said:


> Dieseldog":1un6peb7 said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent to you Ian
> ...



i think you need a few posts (3 or 5?) before the pm works?


----------

